# Hello everyone!



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi! My name is Paul, I'm a freelance horror writer and musician. I also make films; working on projects pretty much non-stop! 

I've been a lurker here for a couple of years now, and decided to stop just reading and join in on all the fun. I was extremely inspired by the 2006 Halloween haunt DVD! Some talented folks here at HauntForum!

I run a yard haunt, gets bigger every year, and I just love it. I also write for the mid-Michigan Halloween paper "Fear Finder", which is a paper that gives you an overview of Michigan area professional Halloween haunts. If you want to read my article on werewolves, you can download last year's Fear Finder at www.fearfinder.com.

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to being a part of the HauntForum community!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Uncle Steed - always room for new talent here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard Paul.

Still have snow? LOL


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! I'm glad you finally decided to join us. Now, as you know since you've been watching us, it's time for us to pick your brain. Mmmm, fresh brain.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Uncle Steed (Where's Aunty Emma Peel?)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi There. Well, one more from the land of ice and snow. Looking forward to seeing pics of your work.


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Paul!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the madness


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome glad to have you here


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Howdy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow you lurked for years..you must have been scared..LOL
Welcome Paul!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Paul


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! Fear finder looks cool


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Love the forum!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

